# Will My Pigeons Breed



## Bulldog72 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi I have recently been given six pigeons and have really enjoyed having them. I am currently building them a bigger loft and was going to include nest boxes in hopes of them breeding and being able to have more pigeons. My question is will these my pigeons breed with each other I just have read alot about buying pairs and wonder if mine will pair up (if I even have birds of the opposite sex because I have no idea how to tell them apart) Thanks and help will be appreciated


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If there are males and females, then eventually they will pair up. How old are the birds? Did they already have mates where they came from?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Bulldog72 said:


> Hi I have recently been given six pigeons and have really enjoyed having them. I am currently building them a bigger loft and was going to include nest boxes in hopes of them breeding and being able to have more pigeons. My question is will these my pigeons breed with each other I just have read alot about buying pairs and wonder if mine will pair up (if I even have birds of the opposite sex because I have no idea how to tell them apart) Thanks and help will be appreciated


If you have six, then the chances are good you will have a hen or two in there, the problems come if you have less hens than cocks as the cocks will fight for the hens, if you do get one or more pairs, I would separate them in a breeding area with the nest boxes, and keep the pairs separated from single birds.


----------

